
You can now download Google Chrome beta and start muting autoplay videos - mancerayder
https://www.theverge.com/2017/12/15/16783144/download-google-chrome-beta-mute-autoplay-videos
======
mancerayder
How generous!

[https://developers.google.com/web/updates/2017/09/autoplay-p...](https://developers.google.com/web/updates/2017/09/autoplay-
policy-changes)

It's lunacy that autoplay is still forced.

Does anyone else but me have a terrible feeling that the Internet is turning
into network television? Now, stuff comes to YOU while previously you had to
go to stuff.

There's a forced engagement.

------
mancerayder
Oh, and also:

"The setting to have autoplay content automatically muted is in Chrome 64’s
permissions bar. Unfortunately, this isn’t a one-and-done setting — it has to
be done for every website you want it applied to — but it will mute sound for
any content that is navigated to under the parent domain."

------
masonic
If it just mutes videos without stopping them, you still eat bandwidth.

------
modzu
fortunately there are disable autoplay extensions -- a must have, along with
an adblocker ;)

